# battery operated safelights or suggestions?



## harriet (Aug 15, 2008)

hello, does anyone have any ideas about battery operated safelights- am creating a darkroom for photograms (no enlarger)and pinhole in a shed without electricity

thanks, harriet


----------



## Steph (Aug 15, 2008)

I have read about people using torch lamps (such as Maglites) with a red filter as safelights. That might be an option. Also, some people use LED for safelights. Those might be easier to run from batteries (?).


----------



## compur (Aug 15, 2008)

You could put one together with a battery lantern and a Kodak safelight filter.


----------



## harriet (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks guys-

steph- do you mean red LEDS or white with filter? would a bike light work? i can only seem to find red laser pen torches online

compur- can i use dark amber safelight with multigrade paper or does it have to be red? and did you mean wrap the safelight round the lantern like a skin?


----------



## compur (Aug 15, 2008)

It depends on the paper.  Some paper requires red safelight.
Others require OC (amber). It should say on the package.

Kodak made round and rectangular filters of different types for their various
safelights.  They are made of rigid plastic.  I meant you could rig up a battery
operated flashlight or lantern and put one of these filters over its lens.

I remember someone marketing a small flashlight with safelight filter.  I have one
somewhere.  There was also a battery-op safe light made to hang around your
neck.  Freestyle used to sell them.  Don't know if they still do.


----------



## harriet (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks compur- very helpful. i already have the press button safelight torch but i needed something you don't have to keep pressing to switch on. have ordered a kodak oc which i checked is suitable for ilford multigrade and when it arrives will find a suitable torch/lantern and gaffer tape the two together i think to avoid light leakage?

you've helped me out a lot- many thanks for taking the time


----------



## harriet (Aug 19, 2008)

hello again....

the kodak oc filter has arrived- 13.9cm round. do i need to find a low wattage torch like you woudl have in a 15w conventional safelight?


----------



## compur (Aug 19, 2008)

I would get this style.  The big round lens would be easier to adapt the filter.
Tape it up well so there is no light leakage and don't point directly at any
photo materials.  The wattage should not be a problem.


----------



## harriet (Aug 22, 2008)

hi, before i read your post i tried out a similar torch, the oc safety light and gaffer tape. unfortunatley the light bleached/burnt out part of the safety light- it was only on for a few minutes, i then looked at the wattage and it was 55w which seems pretty standard? i'm now stuck, as i can't use this combination without burning out the safety light further- i tried to change the halogen bulb but its soldered in

any thoughts?


----------



## compur (Aug 22, 2008)

That's a pretty powerful torch if it's putting out 55 watts!  That's too much.
I just meant a wimpy one.


----------

